# Treze Tílias: A cidade mais austríaca do Brasil



## Piran_2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

*Treze Tílias - SC
O Tirol Brasileiro*









Créditos: @trezetilias_
​Fundada em 1933 por imigrantes Austríacos, conta com uma população estimada em 2021 de 8.138 habitantes, sendo ela uma pequena cidade localizada no Meio Oeste Catarinense conhecida por sua forte influência austríaca da região do Tirol. A maioria de suas construções segue o estilo Tirolês, com detalhes nas sacadas, floreiras e entalhes em madeira. Possui um PIB de R$ 711.248.000,00 e um PIB per capta de R$ 90.720,45 segundo o IBGE em 2019.










Créditos: @trezetilias_









Créditos: @trezetilias_









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias










Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: @trezetilias_









Créditos: @trezetilias_









Créditos: Viagens e Caminhos









Créditos: @trezetilias_









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: @trezetilias_









Créditos: Viagens e Caminhos









Créditos: Viagens e Caminhos









Créditos: Viagens e Caminhos









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Viagens e Caminhos









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Viagens e Caminhos









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias


















Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias









Créditos: Viagens e Caminhos


















Créditos: Prefeitura de Treze Tílias



























Créditos: @trezetilias_









Créditos: @trezetilias_

View attachment 2950968

Créditos: Viagens e Caminhos​*Bônus:*
A Laticínios Tirol tem sua sede localizada no município, tendo sido fundada em 1974 e é responsável pela fabricação de mais de 170 produtos entre leites e derivados, sendo ela uma das maiores fabricantes do Brasil.



















Laticínios Tirol ​


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Transferido para a página principal!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Que cidadezinha linda!!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Essa cidade é uma delícia. Uma das melhores viagens que fiz foi um final de semana, que pareceria mais um qualquer, mas que foi incrível, em Treze Tílias. Super recomendo.


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

Que maravilha!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Um encanto, uma das maiores pérolas escondidas de SC. E que continue ao menos um pouco escondida.

Esse PIB é astronômico para uma cidade brasileira, fosse eu o prefeito de TT já ia começar trocando o asfalto ao redor da praça por paralelepípedos milimetricamente alinhados, removendo aquela torre de comunicações e aterrando a fiação. Ia ficar uma legítima cidade cenográfica, mais do que já é, pra ninguém por defeito.


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Estupenda! Das melhores de SC!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

É só a cidade pequena que mais amo nesse país. 

Contudo, acho que falta certo esmero em melhorar como produto turístico. Muito certamente o fato desse setor ter peso minimamente relevante no PIB (pra lá de robusto) faz com que não percebam o quão únicos são e deixem de encarar o turismo de uma forma mais profissional. Aterrar a fiação, padronizar calçadas e demais mobiliários urbanos, com fomentos à manutenção de flores nos espaços comerciais e centrais, acrescendo charme à cidade, fariam uma certa revolução em Treze Tílias. 

A localização é um ponto que particularmente me traz certa dubiedade de emoções. Se por um lado me entristece por não criar volume e impulsionar a marca da cidade, por outro lado me tranquiliza, pois permite que a cidade não se desconfigure.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Linda e rica Dreizehnlinden, uma das melhores de SC.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Merecia mais reconhecimento nacional, como as cidades da Serra Gaúcha, fluminense, etc...


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow, that's really great!!


----------



## sky4200 (10 mo ago)

Fui apenas uma vez para Treze Tilhas, mas sou apaixonado por esse lugar!
Fui na lojinha de chocolates mas sai com a miniatura de uma bicicleta hahahah!


----------



## WSousa (Aug 1, 2013)

Nossa, que lugar belíssimo! Você sente o quão aconchegante é agradável é só pelas fotos. ❤SC é um estado fora da curva mesmo, em todos os sentidos...


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Barriga-Verde said:


> Linda e rica Dreizehnlinden, uma das melhores de SC.


Ja ia perguntar se tinha um nome original em alemão... E pelo visto é a tradução literal né rsrsrs


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Maravilhosa essa cidade!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Nossa como uma cidade tão pequena tem um PIB de quase 1 BI de reais? Impressionante.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Uma joia desse belo estado de Santa Catarina!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Rio atrato said:


> Nossa como uma cidade tão pequena tem um PIB de quase 1 BI de reais? Impressionante.


Indústria. Dá uma olhada nas estradas que saem do município, o que mais tem é fábrica. As maiores são os Laticínios Tirol e Baterias Pioneiro, mas tem uma série de outras: Bierbaum (cervejaria), Ordemilk, Mio Metálica, Dom Domênico (bebidas), Paletiza/Marfel (madeira). Até indústria de água mineral tem. Produz muita coisa, e de quebra tem crescido no turismo.


----------



## Max Jalapão (May 11, 2010)

Essa cidade é fantástica, a conheci tempos atrás, vale a pena a visita.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Muito bela!


----------

